# Hogg it or Axcel pro hs??



## Chargett (May 1, 2010)

I asked the same question after viewing both in the store. All of the responses I received on here were for the Axcel. 


http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1235729

Hope this helps.


----------



## alpineman1 (Mar 13, 2009)

Thanks Chargett
What about the HS Pro? did you find anything on this one, really leaning towards this sight just want to hear from someone who has used it. Lots of money just want to be sure.


----------



## ventilator44 (Feb 25, 2010)

i used the hogg-it for years. i like the axcel pro better imo. i think you will be making a better choice. very well made sight.


----------

